
Ask HN: Recommedation on system design book? - moshiasri
I am a recent college grad and have an internal movement opportunity coming up in system design team. Can someone please recommend some good system design books?
======
npalmer
It's not a book, but [https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-
primer](https://github.com/donnemartin/system-design-primer) is a pretty good
place to start.

